# Case 801B fuel filters



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

My old 801B (obtained a year ago) has some starting issues right now. If I let it set, I can start it and it will run for about 30 seconds, then starve out. I figured my filters should be cleaned/changed and then bleed the system out. Sound right?

Here is my problem, I can not find a part number for the parts. There is no local tractor supply for me. I live too far out in the woods. I will have to order online. Does anyone know what the part should be and a supplier for all 3 filters? I love the old diesel, just don't know a lot about them. I also need to change out the solenoid. It is acting up but no big deal there. 
Thanks for any advice or help!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Most filters are available from a Case dealer with the exception of the lowest one on the 58 model (59 takes different filters), which should be a washable filter. If that one is bad I have used 2 of the shorter ones there. You can go into cnh.com and look up the part numbers. Unless you live far enough out in the woods with out telephone service mail service most dealers or parts stores will ship. The Case filters from Case will be different than than after market ones. Sounds like you you have a small leak which allows air into the system. Will probably have to go after market on solenoid.
caseman-d


----------



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks  We do have mail lol. I even have 10mb dsl because I code for the telco. 35 minutes for gas, 45 for groceries. I will look for a leak in the lines. That is possible. Thanks for the help. I will post back when I replace the filters and find the problem.


----------

